# PPR Email and Passport Submission in Australia after VO Change



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Need your help.

I applied for Canadian PR and recently received an email to Submit my passport to New Delhi, India for Copr papers. I applied with my Spouse

Now the situation is, my Spouse is traveling to Australia on Business trip in next 4-5 days and he can't delay the trip for getting the copr papers. Because it wont be sure when Delhi VO will be returning the passport back.

So I am thinking to raise CSE and request to change my Spouse VO from India to Australia. 

I just wanted to know how the Passport is submitted to VO in Australia, Is it by courier or by Hand. Because he will going to Melbourne and VO seems to be in Sydney.

Please suggest.


Thanks
Silvi


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

i'm moving this to the Australia branch as nobody on the Canada branch can help you with an Australian immigration issue.


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> i'm moving this to the Australia branch as nobody on the Canada branch can help you with an Australian immigration issue.


This is not an Australian Immigration issue. I got PR of Canada but I am currently in Melbourne so need to get information on that.


Thanks
Silvi


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Your original post was unclear, and using acronyms like COPR, CSE and VO really isn't helpful to those who aren't familiar with what you're talking about.

If you had used the proper terms like "confirmation of permanent residency" and "visa office" (I still don't know what you mean by CSE), then people would have a better understanding of what you're talking about and this post wouldn't get punted around from branch to branch.

Now that we've clarified what you're talking about (I'd never heard of a _visa office_ referred to as a "VO" in Canada before, so I assumed that it was an Australian term), I'm happy to move this back to the Canada branch as it is indeed a Canadian issue (mind you, I don't know how many people on the Canada branch would have information specific to how the Canadian High Commission in Australia operates, so I don't know how much help this thread will end up being).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Silvi6 said:


> I just wanted to know how the Passport is submitted to VO in Australia, Is it by courier or by Hand.



How is anyone in Canada supposed to know this? 

Here's a thought - why don't you call or email them and ask them directly?


----------

